# I quit today



## Giovanni206

Had enough with rude customers.


----------



## Clifford Chong

I hope I can leave as well. I've been working since May 2015 and it's taken a serious toll on my mental health due to all the hardships I had to endure working as a driver. Even though the independent contractor perks are nice, it's not worth all the drawbacks.


----------



## Giovanni206

Clifford Chong said:


> I hope I can leave as well. I've been working since May 2015 and it's taken a serious toll on my mental health due to all the hardships I had to endure working as a driver. Even though the independent contractor perks are nice, it's not worth all the drawbacks.


I've been working since August 2015


----------



## Lissetti

Giovanni206 said:


> Had enough with rude customers.


I can deal with these rude people cuz I'm a college student, and these pax are just a fart in the wind to me. Not trying to say I'm better than anyone who's not in college. It was a long and difficult road just getting back in school. I'm just saying I think we all need to realize that Uber is not a realistic long term career goal for anyone and we should all be looking into the future for better/safer career choices. If we don't develop back and leg disabilities from the chronic sitting, then we all might one day meet that pax then ends our career one way or another.


----------



## sfodriver

Hrmm. I just started driving for Lyft in November. I was hoping to be able to do this 35 to 40 hrs per week to help pay the bills and use the remaining time (heh) to work on something more productive but what I'm finding instead is that the rates paid out these days are so low that the money earned barely pays for much of anything. I get up at 5:30 and work the morning shift, then I return home for a few hours, then go back out late afternoon and work until 7 or 8 to hit the evening rush. Those few hours I have in-between are consumed with walking the dog, eating lunch, taking a brief nap to recharge for the afternoon and maybe doing something productive for an hour. I can't imagine how anyone does this part-time...the wear and tear on your vehicle is just going to get you in the end. San Francisco streets are harsh. Seattle has some hills (Queen Anne and up to Capitol Hill) but at least the streets are properly paved whereas down here it's like the street repairs are never filled properly and "smooth" roads are promoted as a benefit from intense construction (seriously, that's an actual bullet point in a recent project proposal I read).

As for "rude" customers. This place is full up with Type-A, spoiled, folks through and through. I picked up someone yesterday at a mall outside of San Francisco, transported her 32 miles (south of the city). I had asked her if she needed help getting her bags of gifts in the car or if she wanted to put them in the trunk. She decided to place them on the seat so they could fly off during the very first stop. I pointed out she could flip down the center armrest for her grande Starbucks drink. She barely said a word during the trip and played some meditation app ("breath deeply and relax...") and I made sure the radio volume was practically muted. We get to the destination and as she gets out I ask if I can help her with her bags. She says "No." I wish her "Happy Holidays" as she slams the door and just nods or smirks (not sure which). I drove off and stop 30s later to check the car. She had tossed her Starbucks cup on the floor and what was left spilled out. Nice. Merry Christmas to you too, right?

From what I hear, Lyft passengers are worse than Uber passengers. As a service, Lyft started out as a "pay what you can" service. I think this mentality still permeates the culture of the company which implies that we should bend over backwards to please passengers while our rates plummet, the number of drivers increases, and the company continues to jack up its commission fee to maintain its massive revenue. Part of the promotion of their Lyft Amp device states that passengers will be able to makes requests like which radio station they want to listen to...as if I give a crap for the $4.00 (after commission but before expenses) that I will receive for their ride.


----------



## Grahamcracker

sfodriver said:


> She had tossed her Starbucks cup on the floor and what was left spilled out.


Did you charge a cleaning fee? Even $20 cleaning fee would teach the little "See You Next Tuesday" that's not cool.


----------



## sfodriver

I don't know if the floor mats are scotch guarded or something but it was easy enough to wipe it up with the supply of Starbucks napkins I keep in the car. If it had been like half a cup or something that would have been different. It's a Lyft Express Drive car, so if it came down to it I could always just swap the car but still, I just don't get people sometimes.


----------



## Giovanni206

Lissetti said:


> I can deal with these rude people cuz I'm a college student, and these pax are just a fart in the wind to me. Not trying to say I'm better than anyone who's not in college. It was a long and difficult road just getting back in school. I'm just saying I think we all need to realize that Uber is not a realistic long term career goal for anyone and we should all be looking into the future for better/safer career choices. If we don't develop back and leg disabilities from the chronic sitting, then we all might one day meet that pax then ends our career one way or another.


Good for you. I've been driving for over a year and I'm tired of people talking down to me like I'm some type of jackass. One these days it's going get real ugly for the rider, and I prefer to keep my integrity.


----------



## stephan

If someone is rude ,be rude also. If they don't like , then stop somewhere and say sorry my car has problem,as me I drop them off if someone is rude ,after over 700 trips ,I drop off 3 pax of the car. Tit for tat.


----------



## stephan

Do not quit, just drive less . And get a real job fill time or part time, most pax are nice, just like 10-20 percent are crappy, you have to learn how to handle this ppl.


----------



## Giovanni206

stephan said:


> Do not quit, just drive less . And get a real job fill time or part time, most pax are nice, just like 10-20 percent are crappy, you have to learn how to handle this ppl.


Drove today, I have a FT job, yeah I don't talk to them


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Giovanni206 said:


> Had enough with rude customers.


That's the spirit!!! I love reading good quit stories.


----------



## Trump Economics

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Creekman

I've done this gig for 3 months. For the most part it had been good. Interesting people. What has got me thinking of quitting is the high risk drivers take. Just read the details of my auto insurance. Obviously the insurance industry is on to uber and they don't like us. I think the only way I can continue is for uber to cover liability AND collision during all three periods of the business. It is not worth what we are paid to put my property at such risk.


----------



## Greguzzi

sfodriver said:


> Hrmm. I just started driving for Lyft in November. I was hoping to be able to do this 35 to 40 hrs per week to help pay the bills and use the remaining time (heh) to work on something more productive but what I'm finding instead is that the rates paid out these days are so low that the money earned barely pays for much of anything. I get up at 5:30 and work the morning shift, then I return home for a few hours, then go back out late afternoon and work until 7 or 8 to hit the evening rush. Those few hours I have in-between are consumed with walking the dog, eating lunch, taking a brief nap to recharge for the afternoon and maybe doing something productive for an hour. I can't imagine how anyone does this part-time...the wear and tear on your vehicle is just going to get you in the end. San Francisco streets are harsh. Seattle has some hills (Queen Anne and up to Capitol Hill) but at least the streets are properly paved whereas down here it's like the street repairs are never filled properly and "smooth" roads are promoted as a benefit from intense construction (seriously, that's an actual bullet point in a recent project proposal I read).
> 
> As for "rude" customers. This place is full up with Type-A, spoiled, folks through and through. I picked up someone yesterday at a mall outside of San Francisco, transported her 32 miles (south of the city). I had asked her if she needed help getting her bags of gifts in the car or if she wanted to put them in the trunk. She decided to place them on the seat so they could fly off during the very first stop. I pointed out she could flip down the center armrest for her grande Starbucks drink. She barely said a word during the trip and played some meditation app ("breath deeply and relax...") and I made sure the radio volume was practically muted. We get to the destination and as she gets out I ask if I can help her with her bags. She says "No." I wish her "Happy Holidays" as she slams the door and just nods or smirks (not sure which). I drove off and stop 30s later to check the car. She had tossed her Starbucks cup on the floor and what was left spilled out. Nice. Merry Christmas to you too, right?
> 
> From what I hear, Lyft passengers are worse than Uber passengers. As a service, Lyft started out as a "pay what you can" service. I think this mentality still permeates the culture of the company which implies that we should bend over backwards to please passengers while our rates plummet, the number of drivers increases, and the company continues to jack up its commission fee to maintain its massive revenue. Part of the promotion of their Lyft Amp device states that passengers will be able to makes requests like which radio station they want to listen to...as if I give a crap for the $4.00 (after commission but before expenses) that I will receive for their ride.


The less-traveled streets in Seattle are cobblestones or so full of potholes that they look like they were bombed by the Japs in WWII and never repaired.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Quit threads are the best.


----------



## sfodriver

Giovanni206 said:


> I've been driving for over a year and I'm tired of people talking down to me like I'm some type of jackass.


Had that happen to me (again) just the other day. Picked up someone in "uptown" San Francisco that wanted to get to downtown (SOMA actually, if you know SF) during evening rush hour. Driving along and she goes: "Do you have Waze installed? It can find a faster route." I sigh noticeably and state that it is highly unlikely that there will be a faster router than the one I'm on at this time of the day to get to where she's going. I use Google Maps and refuse to use Waze cuz I hate it and it's very good at offering up really stupid routes in the name of saving 1 minute here or there. As we get closer to the destination I ask if she'd like to be dropped off a block north of her destination (which would require her walking about 50 feet, but would be a lot faster due to traffic) or she'd like to be dropped off exactly in front of the location. At which point she responds that she's never been to this place before but would prefer being dropped off right in front. So here we have someone that familiar with this part of town, probably never drives in the city, but is confident that telling her driver to use a different navigation app would get her there faster. WTF?


----------



## Crash Davis

Giovanni206 said:


> I've been working since August 2015


I started around the same time and my car became too old so on 1/3 I stopped driving for Uber. Such a blessing in disguise. I will miss the riders and conversations but it's nice to enjoy my Friday and Saturday nights again. Uber was a means to an end and never again!


----------



## stephan

sfodriver said:


> Had that happen to me (again) just the other day. Picked up someone in "uptown" San Francisco that wanted to get to downtown (SOMA actually, if you know SF) during evening rush hour. Driving along and she goes: "Do you have Waze installed? It can find a faster route." I sigh noticeably and state that it is highly unlikely that there will be a faster router than the one I'm on at this time of the day to get to where she's going. I use Google Maps and refuse to use Waze cuz I hate it and it's very good at offering up really stupid routes in the name of saving 1 minute here or there. As we get closer to the destination I ask if she'd like to be dropped off a block north of her destination (which would require her walking about 50 feet, but would be a lot faster due to traffic) or she'd like to be dropped off exactly in front of the location. At which point she responds that she's never been to this place before but would prefer being dropped off right in front. So here we have someone that familiar with this part of town, probably never drives in the city, but is confident that telling her driver to use a different navigation app would get her there faster. WTF?


Got the same things sometimes pax ask if you use waze, I say I don't like it ,but I know we'll the city, low fare attract mostly crappy ppl. 99 percent from my negative feedback comes from a mini fare crappy ppl ,ppl who pay surge or used to use Uber before when the rate were good, they give 5 stars. So stop driving if there is no surge, you will meet better ppl most of the time plus you make a decent or good pay, other than that do not drive, no worth your time ,car headache


----------



## Jurisinceptor

sfodriver said:


> Hrmm. I just started driving for Lyft in November. I was hoping to be able to do this 35 to 40 hrs per week to help pay the bills and use the remaining time (heh) to work on something more productive but what I'm finding instead is that the rates paid out these days are so low that the money earned barely pays for much of anything. I get up at 5:30 and work the morning shift, then I return home for a few hours, then go back out late afternoon and work until 7 or 8 to hit the evening rush. Those few hours I have in-between are consumed with walking the dog, eating lunch, taking a brief nap to recharge for the afternoon and maybe doing something productive for an hour. I can't imagine how anyone does this part-time...the wear and tear on your vehicle is just going to get you in the end. San Francisco streets are harsh. Seattle has some hills (Queen Anne and up to Capitol Hill) but at least the streets are properly paved whereas down here it's like the street repairs are never filled properly and "smooth" roads are promoted as a benefit from intense construction (seriously, that's an actual bullet point in a recent project proposal I read).
> 
> As for "rude" customers. This place is full up with Type-A, spoiled, folks through and through. I picked up someone yesterday at a mall outside of San Francisco, transported her 32 miles (south of the city). I had asked her if she needed help getting her bags of gifts in the car or if she wanted to put them in the trunk. She decided to place them on the seat so they could fly off during the very first stop. I pointed out she could flip down the center armrest for her grande Starbucks drink. She barely said a word during the trip and played some meditation app ("breath deeply and relax...") and I made sure the radio volume was practically muted. We get to the destination and as she gets out I ask if I can help her with her bags. She says "No." I wish her "Happy Holidays" as she slams the door and just nods or smirks (not sure which). I drove off and stop 30s later to check the car. She had tossed her Starbucks cup on the floor and what was left spilled out. Nice. Merry Christmas to you too, right?
> 
> From what I hear, Lyft passengers are worse than Uber passengers. As a service, Lyft started out as a "pay what you can" service. I think this mentality still permeates the culture of the company which implies that we should bend over backwards to please passengers while our rates plummet, the number of drivers increases, and the company continues to jack up its commission fee to maintain its massive revenue. Part of the promotion of their Lyft Amp device states that passengers will be able to makes requests like which radio station they want to listen to...as if I give a crap for the $4.00 (after commission but before expenses) that I will receive for their ride.


Riders can really suck!!!!


----------



## Jurisinceptor

Combine the sucky riders with the sucky rates and severe wear and mileage on the vehicle and I don't know why ANYONE drives for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Vampire76

stephan said:


> If someone is rude ,be rude also. If they don't like , then stop somewhere and say sorry my car has problem,as me I drop them off if someone is rude ,after over 700 trips ,I drop off 3 pax of the car. Tit for tat.


If someone is rude to me I don't tell them my car has a problem, I tell them that they have a problem. It's even better if it's raining, just to see their expression change.


----------



## DieselkW

Is it rude to ignore your driver? Just get in, stare at your phone, and get out without a word. Not a "Hello", not a "Thanks", certainly no where in the same zip code as "Here's a little something for your trouble dude, thanks for picking me up and delivering me safely".

No, these entitled little snots don't want to pay for a taxi, they want to pay less than half that for the temporary use of someone's personal vehicle AND they want to treat the driver like a non-entity so they don't feel guilty for not leaving a tip. 

No wonder Uber is so in love with driverless cars, we might as well not even be two feet away from the pax staring at his phone and then getting out without exchanging a damn word with me. 

And that's not the reason I quit. I quit because compensation minus costs left me with nearly nothing for missing the game, missing dinner with my wife, missing weekend sleep, and missing the positive attitude I used to have about my fellow humans. When I heard a (rare) Lyft ping, I had a better vibe, but when the Uber app pinged, I just went "ugh, another one of 'those' rides". 

I got a job, hourly wage, 6 mile round trip from home. Benefits, 40 hours a week for approximately twice as much money as Uber/Lyft without any wear on my car to speak of.


----------



## Terrychris

sfodriver said:


> Had that happen to me (again) just the other day. Picked up someone in "uptown" San Francisco that wanted to get to downtown (SOMA actually, if you know SF) during evening rush hour. Driving along and she goes: "Do you have Waze installed? It can find a faster route." I sigh noticeably and state that it is highly unlikely that there will be a faster router than the one I'm on at this time of the day to get to where she's going. I use Google Maps and refuse to use Waze cuz I hate it and it's very good at offering up really stupid routes in the name of saving 1 minute here or there. As we get closer to the destination I ask if she'd like to be dropped off a block north of her destination (which would require her walking about 50 feet, but would be a lot faster due to traffic) or she'd like to be dropped off exactly in front of the location. At which point she responds that she's never been to this place before but would prefer being dropped off right in front. So here we have someone that familiar with this part of town, probably never drives in the city, but is confident that telling her driver to use a different navigation app would get her there faster. WTF?


People are people get used to it and work with it ... You think Uber customers in Australia and the UK are any diffterent from the USA .??
So if you drove here in Sydney last night i guarantee you will get the Same type of customer !!!


----------



## Shangsta

Yam Digger said:


> Short and to the point.


He's driving again


----------



## Placebo17

sfodriver said:


> Had that happen to me (again) just the other day. Picked up someone in "uptown" San Francisco that wanted to get to downtown (SOMA actually, if you know SF) during evening rush hour. Driving along and she goes: "Do you have Waze installed? It can find a faster route." I sigh noticeably and state that it is highly unlikely that there will be a faster router than the one I'm on at this time of the day to get to where she's going. I use Google Maps and refuse to use Waze cuz I hate it and it's very good at offering up really stupid routes in the name of saving 1 minute here or there. As we get closer to the destination I ask if she'd like to be dropped off a block north of her destination (which would require her walking about 50 feet, but would be a lot faster due to traffic) or she'd like to be dropped off exactly in front of the location. At which point she responds that she's never been to this place before but would prefer being dropped off right in front. So here we have someone that familiar with this part of town, probably never drives in the city, but is confident that telling her driver to use a different navigation app would get her there faster. WTF?


I hate Waze. The app almost took me and 3 passengers off the cliffs of Mulholland Dr. and I'm not even joking. I refuse to use the crap app after that incident.

I picked up these girls after the Super Bowl and after hearing how great waze was (I'm a new driver) I wanted to test it out. 5 minutes into the ride Waze takes us to a narrow dirt road where you can literally fall off the cliff. It was a foggy night and it reminded me of a scene from a bad horror movie.

The stupid app told me to make couple sharp lefts. Then the it led us to a gated fence and told me to go through the fence. Honestly though the view from the cliff was amazing but literally we were about to fall off the cliff.

These girls were speaking in foreign language the whole trip and when we got to that gated fence one of the girls spoke out, "I'm really scared." LOL I was thinking to myself 'You're scared? Well I'm scared.'

To make the long story short. I plugged their address into my 10 yo Garmin and took them home safely. Turns out these girls were from Sweden and only been here for 6 months. Never using Waze again.


----------



## Vampire76

Placebo17 said:


> I hate Waze. The app almost took me and 3 passengers off the cliffs of Mulholland Dr. and I'm not even joking. I refuse to use the crap app after that incident.
> 
> I picked up these girls after the Super Bowl and after hearing how great waze was (I'm a new driver) I wanted to test it out. 5 minutes into the ride Waze takes us to a narrow dirt road where you can literally fall off the cliff. It was a foggy night and it reminded me of a scene from a bad horror movie.
> 
> The stupid app told me to make couple sharp lefts. Then the it led us to a gated fence and told me to go through the fence. Honestly though the view from the cliff was amazing but literally we were about to fall off the cliff.
> 
> These girls were speaking in foreign language the whole trip and when we got to that gated fence one of the girls spoke out, "I'm really scared." LOL I was thinking to myself 'You're scared? Well I'm scared.'
> 
> To make the long story short. I plugged their address into my 10 yo Garmin and took them home safely. Turns out these girls were from Sweden and only been here for 6 months. Never using Waze again.


Change settings to fastest route and not shortest/avoid dirt roads.


----------



## Placebo17

Oh OK. Thanks guys. 

I don't think they have "Avoid going through closed gate" option though. I'll just stick to Google maps and Garmin.


----------



## charmer37

I Drive mostly during surge times and hours, I don't pay the passengers any mind unless they're disrespectful and then we have a problem. To be honest if they have a problem with me they could get out and walk the rest of the way to there destination.


----------



## Dapper

Jurisinceptor said:


> Combine the sucky riders with the sucky rates and severe wear and mileage on the vehicle and I don't know why ANYONE drives for Uber or Lyft.


That's for sure - keep driving and your car will be in the graveyard sooner than you think- I haven't quit yet but will soon - I do like 1 trip every 2 or 3 days - the end is near for me


----------



## Trump Economics

Giovanni206 said:


> Had enough with rude customers.


I'm jealous. Why, God, whhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Uxfun

Congratulations. I'm heading that way soon.


----------



## Dapper

Uxfun said:


> Congratulations. I'm heading that way soon.


Stopped doing pax -never do that again but still doing uber eats occasionally - that's a little better but nothing to write home about that's for sure- lot less dead head miles is one thing that is better


----------



## Bpr2

Greguzzi said:


> The less-traveled streets in Seattle are cobblestones or so full of potholes that they look like they were bombed by the Japs in WWII and never repaired.


If you spray paint penises around each pot hole like one small ticked off group did somewhere; then the city would be forced to fix them all.


----------



## Greguzzi

Bpr2 said:


> If you spray paint penises around each pot hole like one small ticked off group did somewhere; then the city would be forced to fix them all.


Not in Seattle. We have a gay mayor, who is also completely incompetent. He would go to each pothole for some meat-gazing.

Maybe, then, someone would run him over, so there could be a win in all of this.


----------



## DeeFree

Placebo17 said:


> I hate Waze. The app almost took me and 3 passengers off the cliffs of Mulholland Dr. and I'm not even joking. I refuse to use the crap app after that incident.
> 
> I picked up these girls after the Super Bowl and after hearing how great waze was (I'm a new driver) I wanted to test it out. 5 minutes into the ride Waze takes us to a narrow dirt road where you can literally fall off the cliff. It was a foggy night and it reminded me of a scene from a bad horror movie.
> 
> The stupid app told me to make couple sharp lefts. Then the it led us to a gated fence and told me to go through the fence. Honestly though the view from the cliff was amazing but literally we were about to fall off the cliff.
> 
> These girls were speaking in foreign language the whole trip and when we got to that gated fence one of the girls spoke out, "I'm really scared." LOL I was thinking to myself 'You're scared? Well I'm scared.'
> 
> To make the long story short. I plugged their address into my 10 yo Garmin and took them home safely. Turns out these girls were from Sweden and only been here for 6 months. Never using Waze again.


Omigod I had almost the exact same experience with WAZE. It took me and a Chinese, non-English speaking passenger from the Grove to Glendale via Nicholl (sp?) Canyon at sundown. I know I pissed off a legion of cars behind me when I got on a narrow, tiny, two-way, winding road that I could hardly see and drove about 10 miles ann hour. My heart was beatinng like a drum the whole way there and now whenever I hear "Waze" I get a feeling of fear. Never again - ever!


----------



## Dapper

DeeFree said:


> Omigod I had almost the exact same experience with WAZE. It took me and a Chinese, non-English speaking passenger from the Grove to Glendale via Nicholl (sp?) Canyon at sundown. I know I pissed off a legion of cars behind me when I got on a narrow, tiny, two-way, winding road that I could hardly see and drove about 10 miles ann hour. My heart was beatinng like a drum the whole way there and now whenever I hear "Waze" I get a feeling of fear. Never again - ever!


I have had better luck with the Waze app then the uber app-they both have issues


----------



## Shangsta

Dapper said:


> Stopped doing pax -never do that again but still doing uber eats occasionally - that's a little better but nothing to write home about that's for sure- lot less dead head miles is one thing that is better


This is false since eats only pays for your mileage after pickup.


----------



## dnlbaboof

sfodriver said:


> Had that happen to me (again) just the other day. Picked up someone in "uptown" San Francisco that wanted to get to downtown (SOMA actually, if you know SF) during evening rush hour. Driving along and she goes: "Do you have Waze installed? It can find a faster route." I sigh noticeably and state that it is highly unlikely that there will be a faster router than the one I'm on at this time of the day to get to where she's going. I use Google Maps and refuse to use Waze cuz I hate it and it's very good at offering up really stupid routes in the name of saving 1 minute here or there. As we get closer to the destination I ask if she'd like to be dropped off a block north of her destination (which would require her walking about 50 feet, but would be a lot faster due to traffic) or she'd like to be dropped off exactly in front of the location. At which point she responds that she's never been to this place before but would prefer being dropped off right in front. So here we have someone that familiar with this part of town, probably never drives in the city, but is confident that telling her driver to use a different navigation app would get her there faster. WTF?


faster route during rush hour, they need to shutup and acting like waze is so much better, hardly a difference, love it when they choose pool on top and say their in a rush

love how these gps apps send you to intersections without lights that end up taking much longer


----------



## Dapper

Shangsta said:


> This is false since eats only pays for your mileage after pickup.


I know doin UberEATS I travel a lot less dead head miles - whenever I get a request it's never more than 5 or 6 minutes and you never go that far with food - many times with pax I had to dead home 25 to 30 miles and sometimes more


----------



## Cynergie

sfodriver said:


> From what I hear, Lyft passengers are worse than Uber passengers.


My theory is that this is because most of Lyft pax are the CSR type that opted to boycott Uber due to Travis's shennanigans.



> Part of the promotion of their Lyft Amp device states that passengers will be able to makes requests like which radio station they want to listen to...as if I give a crap for the $4.00 (after commission but before expenses) that I will receive for their ride.


Wait, what? You're saying Lyft's AMP promo explictly tells pax they can request a radio station?!? Where is this in the driver app menu? This would be very helpful to know.....


----------

